# I'm doing my head in...



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

....I am trying to find a motorhome with the following criteria.

Must have rear lounge
I don't know whether I should hang out for a 2.8 or go with a 2.5 - is there a big difference in fuel consumption and\or speed/acceleration.
I don't want a lump at the front so now we are talking low profile
I don't want to spend more than 23k but I need to part ex 2 loos
I would like aircon but I suppose I can always add that on.
I don't want it longer than 20 feet approx.
I don't mnd rhd or lhd although lhd would be handy.
I would consider a hi top although the missus is not to keen on them - adria or something.

I have found a Rapido at Simpsons which I think would do the biz but I am so confused with prices as I have found e.g. several Eldis Autostrats some with and some without aircon from 1998 to even 2000 priced between 19.5k and 23k. Puzzled as to why such a big price variation for the same thing. But of course these have the "Lump".

So I would like advice about engine and links to anything you think would fit the above criteria.

Many thanks in advance

Confused and a bewildered Puss


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"so confused with prices as I have found e.g. several Eldis Autostrats some with and some without aircon from 1998 to even 2000 priced between 19.5k and 23k. Puzzled as to why such a big price variation for the same thing."

Well, there you go. Perhaps you are expecting to be confused? Personally I'm staggered there is such a small range in asking prices from several sources for what will be quite different vehicles (aircon, mileage, how well kept, etc)!

Dave


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice to see that you're making the most of your self-appointed promotion to Captain of the Heads (Armed Forces thread) and seeking a mh compatible with your new status. 

Best of British with your quest... make haste slowly.... be prepared for the one you really wanted to come up after you've bought the one you _thought _you wanted :wink:

graham


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

You are looking at a smallish van so I wouldn't be bothered between 2.5 and 2.8.... take it out of the equation.

Surely aircon would be hard to add in later? I'm talking about cabin aircon.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dubpaul,

It can be done, and is increasing in popularity. The aftermarket markup over factory fitted is solely down to the difficulty of fitting for specific vehicles. I don't know how the ubiquitous Fiat Ducato/ Peugeout Boxer fares, but it's done:

http://www.alpinair.co.uk/html/alpinair_conditioning_installations_commercial.htm

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

*doing my head in*

well we have all gone through that process at one time or another.best to take your time and make sure that you get what you are really looking for. engine size, well in that size of van it will not make a lot of difference.and you can always have the engine management system re-chipped later.are you talking about cab air-con or leisure air-con.as the latter can be added when ready for it ,but the cab is best having it factory fitted.Have you looked at autocruise range yet,they do a selection of small vans,with slight variations with the ones they make for marquis.their aftersales is reputed to be very good. good luck and hope to see you on the road.


----------



## terry1956 (May 1, 2005)

*engine*

Hi there re the engines, I would forget the size of the engine, look at the torque and BHP. You will find that even some 2 lt engines product more bhp and torque then some 2.8,s I think i am right in saying that the mercedes 2.8 comes in 3 power bands from 113 bhp to 146bhp. My transit 2.4 has a power chip and tops the 2.8 in bhp on its higher band, the torque is the same.
Air con I wanted, but could not find a van for the money I wanted to pay,I have added this on to my transit at a cost of 500 pounds in parts and three days in the cold for me.
The thing is as you know in away there are just to many obtions and they all cost to much. but please don,t get hang up on the engine size, The transit with two up and both tanks full will do over 85 mph all day long, and still return good mpg. terry


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks all for help. So as the engine size is out of the way then that does open up the scope quite a bit for me. I would like cab air and one of those roof jobbies that works on mains and 12v which I presume will work while you drive about. But I did find out by accident that if you open a couple of windows at the back of the m\home, you do get quite a decent draft through in hot weather. Not sure about the fumes but could not smell anything.

I think if it is still there when the missus cracks, I will go for the Rapido at Simpsons and add aircon later.


----------



## terry1956 (May 1, 2005)

*looks like a nice van*

Hi, just had to have a look at the van you picked, looks a nice one, go for it now and force that price down or get them to fit the roof air/con in the deal. The mark up on these things is high and if you don,t ask you don,t get. terry


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: looks like a nice van*



terry1956 said:


> Hi, just had to have a look at the van you picked, looks a nice one, go for it now and force that price down or get them to fit the roof air/con in the deal. The mark up on these things is high and if you don,t ask you don,t get. terry


Many thanks Terry... I will go for it but just waiting for approval from Management. She had flu at the moment so perhaps I should strike while she is weak?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

*doing my head in*

Hi again, can anyone give me a link to simpsons as cannot find it to look at the model you mentioned,as to buying it without consent,oooohh beware.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: doing my head in*



cabby said:


> Hi again, can anyone give me a link to simpsons as cannot find it to look at the model you mentioned,as to buying it without consent,oooohh beware.


http://www.simpsonsmc.com/customer/home.php?cat=3526&page=3

near the bottom of the selection.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Just had a peek. Looks like a nice van mate.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

TheOggies said:


> Just had a peek. Looks like a nice van mate.


Believe or not Ogs the missus has just told me it does not look like motorhome. She feels that unless it has a lump at the front then as far as she is concerned it is not a motorhome.

I bloody give in.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Don't know whether i dare say it or not.................oh sod it........

Women !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pusser have you actually been in a Rapido as they are very narrow and seats are not very wide either. May I suggest something a little more comfortable like a Swift Gazelle F61 see my album for layout and its only a tad over 20ft ,10" to be precise drives like a dream 2.8td fairly easy to park in most places and no im not selling it YET unless I see something that catches my eye at Shepton :lol:


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Nice one Jacquie, trying to increase our exclusive club !! :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

O definately Chris you can't beat the Gazelle for comfort and club status


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pusser, 

You can't second-guess female emotional whims, merely attempt to overcome them with male logic. Tell her that as the biggest consumption of fuel is due to the act of forcing the motorhome through the air, a motorhome without a lump on top goes twice as far per £ of diesel than one with.

Tell her you really wanted one with a lump on, but you were trying to be your normal frugal self, which you had hoped she would appreciate. Apologise for misjudging her values and acknowledge you should have known her better.

Dave


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Dave, I can now see how you get so many women to sit on your knee :wink:


----------



## 95659 (Jul 6, 2005)

And to apply a little female logic... suggest that money saved from excess diesel expenditure used by having a Luton type overhead cab - will be placed immediately at her disposal to spend in the sales.... :lol: after she has recovered from Woman flu that is (which I am sorry about as I have just had it) - it is clearly not man flu as people (men) who suffer from that lose the ability to do anything other than lie about and moaning loudly for fresh lem sips to be brought...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

fieldsofgold;

If I wasn't a bloke then I might just larf at that ( :lol: :lol: )

Surely man flu is ten times worse than girly flu, I know, i've just had a particularly bad bout of man flu, it was that bad I had to have 'extra strengh' lemsip 

No sympathy from the wife as usual :roll: 

pete.

ps, sorry for wandering off thread puss.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

> Surely man flu is ten times worse than girly flu,


Don't go there Pete, you know you'll lose :roll:


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

I bought a Hymer 544, 2000 model, RHD with air con, asking price was £29,995 but i ended up paying about £23,000 with the deal i got. Wouldnt that sort of thing be better??? About the lengh you are looking for.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Looks like a lovely M/H Pusser.

We had a LUMP on our last M/H and we were throw all over the road.
On the low profile its very smooth.
Go for it and good luck.

3litre engine very good on diseal.


ps This flu is everwhere


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Pusser,

If you manage to persuade Mrs Pusser to view your new dream home call in and see us,we live in Great Yarmouth (well someone has to!).
We could meet you up the market for chips and peas...........

Happy New Year

Lesley and Alan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pusser,

And when you've sealed the deal, making Simpsons cry with the discount you negotiated, you can leave Lesley and your good lady with the credit card in the shops to spend the balance, while you and Alan pop off to celebrate 

http://www.angelsclub.co.uk/contact.html

Dave


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi pusser

we also decided to ditch the luton type and get a rear lounge/ bedroom but we also wanted a front lounge . have a look at the pics in my album although you will be wanting the 10 year newer model to use up your pocket money . :lol: 

funnily enough we got aircon but didnt actually want it .


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Just to throw the thread laterally for a moment, lumps and over-cab sleeping facilities are not mutually inclusive ( or do I mean exclusive :?: )

I wouldn't want to drive a van with a lump, it looks sooo..., I don't know, continental?..., but my last two ( Highwayman and the Bessie) have both got invisible humps.

There is a downside ( isn't there always :roll: ) the front sleeper needs to have a strong bladder :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks for all the tips they are really most welcomed and being fat may knock a narrow rapido on the head so I think I will go back to the drawing board taking with me some very useful ideas, many of them had never crossed my mind. The only thing I did know about was Man flu. This is a similar condition to a womans migraine and a mans mere headache.

If I do go up to Gt. Yarmouth I will surely pop in Lesleylil which will be very nice but now I re considering and looking at the swift one I do not know where I will end up.

This is the one the missus likes....

http://www.globalmotorhomes.co.uk/mhex/INITIAL3.HTM

and look down at the two Eldis AS. Needless to say she likes the cheaper of the two best 

...and this one at Halls in Cornwall (page down to bottom) although it seems a bit over priced compared to the above. Not sure why as when I went there their prices seemed very keen.

http://www.hallsmotorhomes.co.uk/motorhomes_002.html

I am now off to hunt gazelle 
8)

p.s. Size of m\home ie.Length is merely so the end does not hang out in the road on our joke of a driveway. I did always want a Hymer or A class but Boff drew my attention to some things I had not considered before. i.e. windshield replacement and other things stuck on the front which will cost an arm and a leg when I hit something. Not just the cost but also the availability. You have to remember that even filling up is an iffy job for me so anything more technical than that and I have to call in experts.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Are Gazelles in season. Can't find any except at Brownhills and they are a bit pricey for my pocket


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Would you like mine Pusser £24k to you and thats cheap as its a 2000 modle with a private plate which would suit you down to the ground P88 POT :lol: http://www.westcountry-motorhomes.co.uk/used_list.asp there is one there but a bit pricy. Just found another but its the F59 The same as The Oggies I think.
www.lazydays.biz


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> Would you like mine Pusser £24k to you and thats cheap as its a 2000 modle with a private plate which would suit you down to the ground P88 POT :lol: http://www.westcountry-motorhomes.co.uk/used_list.asp there is one there but a bit pricy. Just found another but its the F59 same as The Oggies I think http://www.lazydays.biz/2020applica...es.listing_price+DESC&strKeywords=&boolean=OR


Congratulations on the worlds longest link  I had to walk over to the other side of the room to get it all in. I would love to buy your beasty but I have a feeling you will not give me 10K for Two Loos - one incontinent owner. 

Thanks for links and I will preruse them now. I still am a bit miffed with the missus as I thought we had both agreed we do not want a lumpy one.. More work and badgering needed..(I did not use Roger deliberately) 

p.s. No rear lounge should I ever have Belgians onboard and the cheapest one is right at the very end of my budget.

I think I am toying with these Elldis Autostrats with rear lounge and some with aircon of sorts. They only have 2.5 engines - Anybody got one - Can't find a review on here.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Thanks for links and I will preruse them now. I still am a bit miffed with the missus as I thought we had both agreed we do not want a lumpy one.. More work and badgering needed..(I did not use Roger deliberately)


Lumpy ones look best IMHO, you know she is right :thumbleft:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I am so sorry at making you charge across the room Pusser dear and in your state of health as well I have shortened the link for you :lol: 

Just a small comment on the Elldis ones they have rear lounge but the bench seats are not as long as the Gazelle. The another couple you might look at are Bessacar which is Swift again and Adria 680 I think, these are cheaper and also low line.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> I am so sorry at making you charge across the room Pusser dear and in your state of health as well I have shortened the link for you :lol:
> 
> Just a small comment on the Elldis ones they have rear lounge but the bench seats are not as long as the Gazelle. The another couple you might look at are Bessacar which is Swift again and Adria 680 I think, these are cheaper and also low line.


Thank you m'Lady. Good ideas and I will start surfing now. If I won the lottery I would make you an offer you could not refuse on your number plate


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If I win the lottery Pusser you can have it along with the gazelle and I will take too loos latreck of your hands :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> If I win the lottery Pusser you can have it along with the gazelle and I will take too loos latreck of your hands :lol:


Are you doing it this week cos I will wait until after Saturday - just in case


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I do it every week but can't even win a tenner so I shouldn't hold your breath  perhaps if we joined forces we may stand a better chance :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> I do it every week but can't even win a tenner so I shouldn't hold your breath  perhaps if we joined forces we may stand a better chance :lol:


I am the kiss of death to fortune but the reason why you have only won £10 is because you are shortly to win a fortune. I can feel it in my bones. I'm already getting insurance quotes on your Gazelly


----------



## 89390 (May 22, 2005)

*doing my head in*

I wish you would!! What are you all on about?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: doing my head in*



Friar said:


> I wish you would!! What are you all on about?


This is the trouble Friar....this post has stayed on topic really throughout and it confuses people - my fault..

I think Kennedy should leave his job and buy a nice pub in the country where he will be happy - (very happy)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Now thats confused the issue good and proper Pusser dear. I have just had a brilliant idea why don't you come to Shepton next weekend and then you can have a good look round for a nice new van, also you could come and entertain us all on Friday evening in the bar :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> Now thats confused the issue good and proper Pusser dear. I have just had a brilliant idea why don't you come to Shepton next weekend and then you can have a good look round for a nice new van, also you could come and entertain us all on Friday evening in the bar :lol:


That would indeed be lovely m'lady but I have a few probs on my plate at present. I have been unwell since Xmas day and had series of tests ecg\xray\bloodtests etc and they are all fine except the xray which I will not get back until Wednesday. I mention this only because my Mum is in hospital and I have had to cancel going to see her in Devon until I had established whether I was just about to kick the bucket or had a life expectancy greater than a Mayfly. It looks like asthma now which I did have when I was a country dance champion.

So I am a bit up in the air at the moment plus the missus SORN' ed Two Loos and we cannot use it. Good news is and I want you to be the first to know, is that the missus says I can get another m\home at the end of Feb - begiinning of March I suppose just in time for a Spring trip to France.

Please take loads of pics for those of us not able to go.

Ta again and much appreciated.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

O dear Pusser I'm so sorry to hear youve not been well, but glad to hear that you are not about to kick the bucket and I hope your Mum is on the mend as well. Glad to hear you can have a new van soon and will do my best to find you something nice at the show thats if I get time with all the nattering to the hoards that are appearing.

Now wrap up warm, use the inhaler, keep of the ****, have a nice hot toddy, and look after her who must be obeyed.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Get well soon, Puss, oh, and get it in writing from the missus. Then hide it.

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks m'Layd and Dabs. I'm afraid I have reached that time when I need to go to Mums hospital as they want to chuck her out into a care home where she does not want to go. Even worse, the reason she is in there is because the NHS cocked up while doing something to her throat on the op table and pulled her hip out which she had only just been replaced. Now they tell me she has broken a bone in her pelvis which although only started hurting 2 weeks after being in this hospital apparently happened some time before she got into hospital. :roll: These are the reasons why she cannot go home - I will see about that. 

I am not much good at bargaining with car dealers but I am a whiz at bargaining with NHS so I shall put them on a spot when I go down there. My missus is par excellence in this field and I have seen her reduce two consultants to gibbering heaps in 10 minutes of onslaught before.

Should be an interesting day Thursday.

I am sure the m\home is in the bag. A bit later than I wanted but she has a big bonus arriving end Feb so perhaps a wait will be advantagous as we will have more dosh.

I now have no idea what I really want so back to the drawing board for me.


----------

